# M1907 leather sling



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Okay, I give up. Radiofish are you out there???? 

Will some one tell me the proper way to thread this vintage sling on to my M1 Garand.

Thanks!


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't know but I love the slings,one on HB tac rifle and one on my wildcat..I have them adjusted so I wrap around my upper arm and can work the bolt without rifle moving..


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Okay, I give up. Radiofish are you out there????
> 
> Will some one tell me the proper way to thread this vintage sling on to my M1 Garand.
> 
> Thanks!



CF - You rang???? 
Here are some links that should answer your question for the correct placement of the M-1907 leather sling for an M-1 Garand..

From the CMP page on M-1 Garand and the M-1907 leather sling..

http://www.odcmp.org/new_forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=45108

From an US Army manual on how to use the M-1907 sling..

http://www.turnersling.com/slinguse.htm

Same manual for installation of the M-1907 leather sling onto the M-1 Garand..

http://www.turnersling.com/sling.htm

Hope that answers your question, CF!!!!!!

It's amazing what one can find, when they giggle something.. Just have to know what question to type!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Radiofish! I knew you'd come thru!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

CF - De Nada, and you're welcome!!!!


----------

